# Redline Time Attack, California Speedway, Feb. 10th-11th



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Everyone!

I wanted to start a thread for the season opening event of the 2007 Redline:Time Attack! Season. We will be returning to California Speedway, site of the largest Time Attack event ever held in North America, on February 10th-11th, 2007. Last year we had just over 80 competitors and 500 spectators come to the track to witness, and participate in, the excitement that is Time Attack!

We have made great strides in refining our version of Time Attack racing and improving on our ability to deliver the quality, fun and excitement you have come to expect. For 2007 we are launching a new aspect of our events, named "Circuit Life". The Circuit Life portion of our events will encompass the support activities and attractions that you would expect to find at a racing event (Car Show, Vendor Midway, Tech Seminars, Ride Alongs, Parade Laps, After Party, etc). Check out our flier for "Circuit Life":

http://www.redlinetrackevents.com/images/circuit-life.jpg

The industry is really getting behind our series with more and more support. You can expect this support to flow down to our participants in many ways. One way that will be in direct support of our racers is our expanded Contingency Award Program. Aftermarket manufacturers want to show their support of customers who have been supporting them through purchasing their parts, by way of awarding cash prizes if you do well (while using their products).

Media coverage for the 2007 season is greatly improved with commitments from 6 magazines so far and several automotive themed websites. We also expect to receive TV coverage of our larger events, such as California Speedway. Those of you involved in amateur racing understand how much your sponsors (or potential sponsors) appreciate media coverage.

To register for the Time Attack or Car Show, please visit this link:

Redline Track Events

More information on the event and series will be uploaded to our main website this weekend:

Redline: Time Attack!!

If you have any questions for us, please post them here, email us, or call us. 

See you at the track!

Nikolas


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2004)

Update:

More Magazine coverage than ever before with C16 AutoStyle, Tuner Performance Report, S3, Nissan Sport, Subiesport, DRIFT & Rwd Sport, Modified, Modified Mustangs, Modified: Luxury & Exotic magazines covering the action.

"CIRCUIT LIFE" Brings the best of the sport compact industry together. Circuit Show gives you 9 classes of friendly show competition again with magazine coverage. Circuit Cruise gives show participants the opportunity to be on the other side of the fence and cruise at a decent speed around the track. Circuit Tech teaches both the participant and spectators how to properly improve both you and your vehicle. Circuit Meet gives top forums and clubs the opportunity to have mini-meets within the "Circuit Life" area of the event. Add that to our ever expanding CIRCUIT LIFE Manufacturers Area and you have an event that is becoming a destination of its own.

SEMA will be there to get your input on the Sport Compact Industry and tell you about some brand new programs. Get out here people this isn't your regular event.....This is the only stop in Southern California and then we're off to Montreal, Atlanta, Summit Point, St Louis, and Laguna Seca. 

- TV coverage for many events beginning with the California Speedway Feb 11th event being covered by "Import Racers" for ESPN2.

- Top Teams from around the USA battle it out for awards, bragging rights and the biggest contingency program in US Time Attack. Cars scheduled to appear include: XS Power, COBB Tuning, AMS Performance, Turbonetics, MWorkz, Hasport, Robispec, Crawford, JIC Magic, World Racing, Skunk2, Team X, Evasive, Monstor Fabrication, Factor X, Axis, Full Race, Works, GMG, and more.

CIRCUIT LIFE MANUFACTURERS AREA for Feb 11th includes

S3 Magazine

C16 Magazine

Modified Magazine

DRIFT & Rwd Sport

TPR magazine

SEMA

Kognition Composites

ACT Clutch

JIC Magic

RPS Turbo Clutch / Brakes

Cobb Tuning

KW Suspension

SWIFT Springs

KAAZ Differentials

TOMEI Japan / KURE

MONSTOR Fabrication

AMS Performance

SKUNK2

NOS Energy Drinks

TOYO Tires

HANKOOK Tires

CUSCO / Nukabe

and more......

Visit the website for more information:

Redline: Time Attack!!


----------

